# במקום מגנטים



## T A L 1 2 3 (16/3/13)

במקום מגנטים 
היי,
אני מתחתנת ביוני ומאוד רוצה איזשהי מזכרת לאורחים! אבל... 
מגנטים זה כבר ממש מאוס בעייני, האולפן השקוף- אומרים לי שזה לא טוב כי יש תור וזה מוציא מהרחבה..
האם יש רעיון מקורי במקום הדברים האלו??
אשמח מאוד לעזרתכם...


----------



## fire witch (17/3/13)

אצלנו יהיו מתנות בכניסה/קבלת פנים 
הזמנתי מסין (אתר aliexpress) פותחני בקבוקים בצורת מפתח כסוף , באריזות אישיות שהוספנו להן פתקית תואמת להזמנות שכתוב עליה "תודה שבאתם" 
את המפתחות יחלקו בכניסה יחד עם פתקי ההושבה 

חוץ מזה היו לנו עוד כמה רעיונות- 
מחזיקי מפתחות עם חריטה
נרות ריחניים ארוזים
קופסאות קטנות עם עלי כותרת מסבון


----------



## אל ה (17/3/13)

אנחנו 
חושבים (כרגיל הכל בדקה האחרונה. למה לעשות ברוגע אם אפשר בלחץ) ללכת על חמסות עם ברכת הבית.
עוד לא ברור מה מו מי בדיוק אבל זה הכיוון.
הייתי בחתונה ששם קיבלתי חמסה כזו ומאוד אהבתי

אגב - מה זה האולפן השקוף??


----------



## אל ה (17/3/13)

אנחנו גם חושבים על 
עמדת צילום.
עדיין לא סגורים.
אשמח לשמוע בעד ונגד


----------



## Bobbachka (17/3/13)

אצלנו היו קופסאת חתן כלה 
שהזמנו מebay.
קילפנו אותם בעצמנו ומילאנו בסוכריות גומי בצורת לבבות.
רעיונות למתנות נוספות מebay אפשר לראות בפוסט הזה.

חוץ מזה, אופציה קצת יותר יקרה היא עמדת שזירת פרחים- פירוט אפשר לראות כאן.


----------



## T A L 1 2 3 (17/3/13)

תודה רבה


----------



## T A L 1 2 3 (17/3/13)

יש רעיונות למשהו כמו מגנטים רק יותר מקורי? 
כי אני כן חושבת שזה נחמד אבל מגנטים רגילים זה כבר די נמאס לא?


----------



## אילנילי (17/3/13)

יש הדפסת תמונות על בלונים 
זה נקרא PICABALOON אם אני לא טועה. 

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Picaballoon/550635828288047?ref=stream


----------



## Shir Rose (17/3/13)

עדיין ברחבה עם מזכרות.. 
אפשר שהצלמי מגנטים יעשו לכם מחזיקי מפתחות
פותחני יין
כוסות עם הצילום
לוחות שנה
חולצות
כובעים
או כל דבר שניתן להדפיס אותו מהר.. 
יש הרבה ספקים לעניינים האלו


----------



## Maya Sharon (17/3/13)

מזכרת מקורית ומהממת!! 
הי טל,

אני מתחתנת ביולי, וגם אני ממש חיפשתי משהו אחר, שיחליף את המגנטים, ומצאתי משהו מדהים! זה אתר שבאמצעותו את מכינה לעצמך אפליקציה לחתונה שלכם, את מפיצה אותה לכל האורחים באמצעות SMS ובחתונה כולם יכולים לצלם באמצעות האפליקציה, אם את רוצה התמונות יכולות להיות משודרות על מסך בזמן האירוע (אצלנו הן יופיעו על מסך ברחבה) וגם אחר כך נשמרות לך כל התמונות שכולם צילמו וזה גם עולה לדף מיוחד בפייסבוק. הכי חשוב - את יכולה באמצעות האפליקציה גם להדפיס מגנטים, וגם אם נמאס לך ממגנטים (כמוני) להדפיס קוסטרים (תחתיות לכוס קפה) - ככה שכל אורח יכול להדפיס לעצמו את התמונות שהוא מצלם ושהוא רוצה, ישר מהפלאפון שלו - ולהכין לו קוסטר למזכרת עם תמונות מהחתונה. 

אנחנו ממש מתרגשים מזה והתחלתי כבר להכין את האפליקציה שלי - את יכולה להכין חידון עליכם, להעלות תמונות שלכם מהילדות וזה ממש מגניב.

קוראים לזה App My Day והנה לך קישור לאתר אם זה מעניין אותך - http://appmyday.co.il/ 

זה גם ממש חדש, אני עד עכשיו ראיתי את זה רק בחתונה אחת, וכל כך התלהבתי שאמרתי שאצלנו בטוח יהיה!

שיהיה לך במזל טוב


----------



## בארבי4 (18/3/13)

אני גם חושבת שכל הקטע 
של המגנטים די מיצה את עצמו כבר!
הנה עוד כמה רעיונות (בלינק למטה).
אני אישית אהבתי את הכדור זכוכית ממולא בחול וצדפים (טוב לא סתם למדתי ביולוגיה ימית במכמורת..  אזכל מי שמכיר אותי יודע שזה מתאים לי בול!


----------



## T A L 1 2 3 (19/3/13)

תודה, יש שם רעיונות יפים!


----------

